# Thought some of you would like to see this



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> http://www.waterlinemedia.tv/riding-high-a-season-on-the-fly
> 
> The boys won two outta the four awards last night at the FFFT in LA.
> tight lines.
> Kevin



Thanks for posting that up, cool watch.

Steve


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Great Work!!!

Need some new nicknames for the boys:

Marc - Hollywood

Greg - B Hills (as in Beverly)

Graham - O Stone

Great footage...


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

That is flippin and strippin awesome.

Thanx for sharing.

Jim


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

nice work. What camera did Graham use to film that?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

That was sick


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> nice work. What camera did Graham use to film that?


Graham & Marc used 3-4 different styles and forgive me but I don't have a clue in what they're called...lol
I do know they use good editing software and that was only 20% of the actual footage as they have other stuff they wanna use it for.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice!! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Unbelievable footage. I need a dog like that one to dive in after redfish


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

That was a great video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > nice work. What camera did Graham use to film that?
> 
> 
> Graham & Marc used 3-4 different styles and forgive me but I don't have a clue in what they're called...lol
> I do know they use good editing software and that was only 20% of the actual footage as they have other stuff they wanna use it for.


LOL. Well I figured you would ask..... ;D


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

I can when they get back...I had appts and needed to stay at the shop so no road trip for me :-[
Lol






> > > nice work. What camera did Graham use to film that?
> >
> >
> > Graham & Marc used 3-4 different styles and forgive me but I don't have a clue in what they're called...lol
> ...


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

"Annie loves the poon, bro"...great stuff on a rainy Friday night after a hard week....you guys are living the dream! Congrats, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I can when they get back...I had appts and needed to stay at the shop so no road trip for me  :-[
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome vid. The post editing was great too! I'd love to here more about the after effects, filters, and stuff. Once again...great vid!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

OUTFREAKINGSTANDING!!!! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Loved it. Siiiiick vid


----------



## flydipper (Sep 29, 2009)

That is the best fishing video I have ever seen- Well Done


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

f awesome vid


----------

